# BUG REPORT L226: Search history edit bug



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

It appears that editing search strings does not work.

If you go to Search History, select an item and click the Edit button, the search criteria field does not get filled in with the selected search string. The field retains the last value instead of the string to be edited.

Anyone else see this ?

Firmware: 226


----------



## pthibode (Apr 26, 2005)

Afirmative... I have this error. I do not know when it was introduced, or if it has been there with all the versions of code. I'm running 226.



MrC said:


> It appears that editing search strings does not work.
> 
> If you go to Search History, select an item and click the Edit button, the search criteria field does not get filled in with the selected search string. The field retains the last value instead of the string to be edited.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

Fixed in 227


----------

